# Amazon Kindle: E-Books verkaufen sich überraschend gut, Leihfunktion geplant



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Oktober 2010)

*Amazon Kindle: E-Books verkaufen sich überraschend gut, Leihfunktion geplant*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Amazon Kindle: E-Books verkaufen sich überraschend gut, Leihfunktion geplant gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Amazon Kindle: E-Books verkaufen sich überraschend gut, Leihfunktion geplant


----------



## Chriss4Cross (27. Oktober 2010)

*Amazon Kindle: E-Books verkaufen sich überraschend gut, Leihfunktion geplant*

sehr schade, dass es bisher keine deutschen e-books bei amazon gibt..

sonst würde ich mir gleich einen zulegen, aber so muss ich wohl auf die konkurenz von sony zurückgreifen


----------



## push@max (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Amazon Kindle: E-Books verkaufen sich überraschend gut, Leihfunktion geplant*

Dann doch lieber das iPad...in Farbe + mehr Funktionen.


----------

